# Most comfortable toddler back carry with a woven wrap?



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

I have an Ergo and am not very happy with it for back carries since I have a super long torso and my daughter only gets a view of my back, no matter how high I hike it up. I have tried a few high back carries with a wrap that I am borrowing, but can't seem to last longer than about 10 minutes thanks to back and shoulder soreness. Am I missing something? I have watched lots of videos on wrapping, but maybe I haven't found just the right style yet? My daughter is 19 months, very tall, and about 24 pounds if that makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

I'd suggest a back wrap cross carry with a chestbelt or a double hammock. Both are mutli-layer and distribute the weight over different areas of your upper body. One of my favorite thing about woven wraps is that there are so many tying variations and they can feel very different in terms in weight distribution. Which means that in theory, there is a comfortable wrap carry out there for everyone!

Good luck finding something that works.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I love Jordan's back carry, it is quick for us which is important now that she is impatient and feels comfortable. My DD is about the same size as yours.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

What carries have you tried so far? My favorite is by far double hammock. DD is 30ish lbs and I'm 6 months pregnant, and it's still comfortable for us.


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

My favorites are reinforced ruck and Jordan's back carry. I cannot do carries that go across my chest (issue with plugged ducts), so only do ruck straps. Those work the best for me.


----------

